# WTF Happened to Giro on Comcast?



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

Did anyone else lost their scheduled Giro D' Italia coverage? I had it scheduled to record with top priority and it just miraculously disappeared.

Comcast cant get their schedule right! I'm fine with being late but for crying out loud, don't drop the coverage!!!!

There is nothing listed on NBC Sports on schedule.


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

If it doesn't conflict with any of the pro sports in playoffs right now and stock car racing and bubba catching and releasing the same fish over and over.... then they will show it. Back when OLN was just coming into it's own as a TV Sports venue, I got to watch most of the Spring Classics and everything leading up to the Grand Tours and after. Once they took off, Cycling was squeezed out more and more until all that we got were a few odd events and Le' Tour. 

Would really like to see a Cable Channel devoted to showing all forms of Cycling and all the Races possible...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Mailmover said:


> Would really like to see a Cable Channel devoted to showing all forms of Cycling and all the Races possible...


you mean universal?
they had pro tour events, bmx, track, and cyclocross. i dont know anymore as comcast dropped it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*they didn't get dropped*



weltyed said:


> you mean universal?
> they had pro tour events, bmx, track, and cyclocross. i dont know anymore as comcast dropped it.


Universal turned into a 'for pay' channel in regards to cycling


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

It was actually on the NBC Sports's schedule for a couple of weeks. That's why I scheduled it to record on my DVR.

They prefer a couch potato kind of sports so that we can keep on watching commercials.

It's the idea of dropping a coverage anytime they want that had been scheduled to show for couple of weeks is pathetic!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Curiously stage 2 was shown on something other than Universal Sports, perhaps the regular NBC network channel. I think this was a teaser to get people to subscribe to Universal Sports.


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

Giro and TDF have been the only reason I've not cancelled my Comcast cable yet. I think after the TDF Comcast is gonna lose another customer here.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

Crooks! 😡


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Not sure where anyone is located but I have Comcast. It was on as scheduled by my local Comcast. It was shown on the local NBC affiliate. I'm sure this had much to do with the upcoming Tour of California, which starts next weekend on NBC, and NBC coverage of the TdF. They certainly were running their own commercials about both races and coverage.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

Rokh On said:


> Not sure where anyone is located but I have Comcast. It was on as scheduled by my local Comcast. It was shown on the local NBC affiliate. I sure this has much to do with the upcoming Tour of California, which starts next weekend on NBC, and NBC coverage of the TdF. They certainly were running their own commercials about both races and coverage.


Which channel?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

supraholic said:


> Which channel?


nbc ran stage 2 on the mothership. it was national, which is cool. it was the lead-in for the nhl playoff pregame. i thought it would have been ironic if cycling pre-empted the nhl show, 
but the race had been done for a few hours by then.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

weltyed said:


> nbc ran stage 2 on the mothership. it was national, which is cool. it was the lead-in for the nhl playoff pregame. i thought it would have been ironic if cycling pre-empted the nhl show,
> but the race had been done for a few hours by then.


And it was only an hour of highlights - good coverage of the finish, though.

So is the daily coverage only on pay channel Universal? Is that the deal?


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> And it was only an hour of highlights - good coverage of the finish, though.
> 
> So is the daily coverage only on pay channel Universal? Is that the deal?


They had about five that I scheduled to record. It did not specify to pay.

This wasn't the first time this happened.


----------

